# Raft Paddle Storage



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

that came out great! nice work!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

That's disgusting and I hate you and I only wish I had the space and skillset to do it. Awesome solution!


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Ha I hear ya. Mine are strapped in a bundle in the corner of a hay shed.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*Are you sure that is sturdy enough? Might it sag in the middle?* (using MBs' new sarcasm font,not in the usual words(font) of being serious, perhaps a bit slanted and off color, certainly not meaning what I'm saying and perhaps the opposite)

Nice work!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

LSB said:


> Ha I hear ya. Mine are strapped in a bundle in the corner of a hay shed.


Mine are leaning in a corner under my deck covered with dryer lint.

Love the hanging idea. I could build a couple of opposing L's out of 2x4's and hang them from the deck joists....and can slide them out the end in a bundle instead of having to lift/twist each individually


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I covered my gear shed in heavy duty peg board and bent some hangers out of 3/16 cold rolled stock. Keeps them out of the way.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Since we are discussing options, I have open studs in my detached garage. I screwed in 2-2' long 2x4' perpendicular and on opposite sides of a stud and then drilled through and converted the screws to bolts. I capped the two by's with a crossing short two by. An untalented solution to paddle storage when you might be able to access a vertical two by four in a garage or shed.

I really like kspoon14 setup though. That is eligent.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Nicely done. You can do the same thing out of wood or even PVC, depends on your skill set and where you put it.


----------



## nolichuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Good on you! The New Zealand Maori People do not store their paddles with the blade touching the ground. I learned this when I was invited to help paddle a 6-person outrigger canoe a few years ago. They also say a prayer before departing on a trip and when they return. It was an amazing experience.


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am glad that I am Maori compliant ;-)


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Needs more cowbell


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

I clearly don't have as many paddles as some of you but this hook was pretty cheap at home depot... can't remember actual cost.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Not nearly enough paddles there...


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

B4otter said:


> Not nearly enough paddles there...


Agreed.

I should buy another rack and fill them both.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice work, and good ideas all. I use a plastic 55 gallon drum and just toss all the paddles in that, stands in the corner of the boathouse


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

No need to buy another rack. two scraps of 1/2' or maybe 3/4 PVC would slide right onto the hooks and extend the reach. Looks beefy enough to handle it.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

My kids have built a fort out of my frames and paddles and the dog thinks that the Noah's ark one is his. Truthfully the most tallent that that one has ever been handled by.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

zbaird said:


> No need to buy another rack. two scraps of 1/2' or maybe 3/4 PVC would slide right onto the hooks and extend the reach. Looks beefy enough to handle it.


Good call!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

*I'm still concerned about jspoon14's rack sagging in the middle from the weight of all them paddles?* 

So many solutions unfortunately it's winter; so little time to paddle.

Zach, a brilliant solution for all that left over pvc, a new product???? Lets work on it? 🆒


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

That is so slick, and those are really nice looking welds. I have been storing mine (tips not touching the ground) on a bunch of plywood racks that look like rake mounts. I think that is the way to go, instantly see the size, and lose way less garage depth!


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

My paddles are stored horizontally over head. Three slats suspended from the ceiling hold all the oars and paddles. The paddles span 2 and the oars all three. Not sure if horizontal storage is Maori compliant but hope to get a pass since the blades aren't on the ground.

Frames are upside down hanging on the ceiling too. It is kind oof a PIA to get them down with the high ceiling but it keeps them out of the way. They only have to be dealt with a couple times a year so its not too bad.


Ron,
The leftover piece off a stick is 8". It'll mostly be used up for the props but if you have a bright idea for 8" of 1.5" PVC you are welcome to a some to try it out.


----------

